# HMS Scorpion - Urgent please read crew and pictures especially 1951 to 1953 required



## Johnny777777 (Jul 24, 2014)

Any ex crew members or family who served on HMS Scorpion between 1951 and 1953 particularly those who worked in the electrical branch able to give me any information on ex crew let me know where I can find pictures, have searched google but seems very limited. This is for an old crew member who is now terminally ill and would love to dearly hear from someone who served or someone who might remember someone who did or would have old ship or crew pictures from that time also any pictures from HMS collington probably before those dates but including if possible. It would make an old man very happy. Thanks in advance


----------

